# Audi Driver Timo Scheider Takes DTM Lead , Ekström Grabs Podium



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Klettwitz – With a fifth-place finish at the EuroSpeedway title defender Timo Scheider took the lead in the DTM standings. 75 000 spectators (throughout the weekend) at Lausitz witnessed a turbulent race packed with collisions in which Mattias Ekström, in third place, clinched a podium result for Audi. With Mike Rockenfeller in seventh place, an Audi driver of a year-old car scored points as well. 
* Full Story *


----------

